# what eel is this????????????



## GobyGuy#1 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hey guys,
2 days ago, I went to the local fish store and bought this eel, can one of you tell me what species is this?








it has yellow spots on its head and white spots on its body.
sorry the photo is quite blurry.


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Albino leopard eel perhaps?


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

Hope he does well


----------

